# Hello, I would like to share a few of my compositions



## sodapopcomposer (Mar 13, 2015)

I just joined the sight just now, I just wanted to share

Its called
Pompe Robins Plein D'oeufs I think that means Plump Robbins Full Of Eggs! 

__
https://soundcloud.com/brugmansia_brent%2Frobins

Here are two more songs 


__
https://soundcloud.com/brugmansia_brent%2Fmasterpia


__
https://soundcloud.com/brugmansia_brent%2Fromancia


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

I listened to Robins, and I must say it's quite delightful. Well, I enjoyed the middle to last parts more than I did the first to be particular. It's just at the beginning I felt you were trying to force the sound onto me and my ears felt violated in a way or put-off from enjoying the rest of your wonderful piece. Then in the middle things started to look brighter, the harmonies sounded more mixed in and I could actually imagine something like running in a field of grass with the music playing in the background.

One suggestion, maybe start the piece with andante or just something that will grab the audience in towards the music first. I felt like you didn't give us enough time to sit down haha. And also, maybe try adding some unique melodies to the tuba in the back because from what I heard it kept repeating itself. Now repetition in itself is not bad, but it's nothing stand up and clap deserving either. Also if you change the harmonies up a little bit in the middle it will lead itself up to the melody better and not leave a void there. Try to experiment a bit, and give your song an openy feeling because that's what I think you are trying to go for. Higher notes and maybe adding some violin could help.


----------



## sodapopcomposer (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank You for your feedback, your comment describes how I feel about the song, thanks for enjoying it  !


----------

